# Employment process



## Jcase15749 (Dec 8, 2020)

The company I will be working for has stated that they are currently looking to find new ways to fly there new employees into the country due to Covid. I don't understand the process, I'm a US citizen trying to work in Abu Dhabi. How long is this process? I started this in August 2020. Not sure if I should just move on or hold out.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Jcase15749 said:


> The company I will be working for has stated that they are currently looking to find new ways to fly there new employees into the country due to Covid. I don't understand the process, I'm a US citizen trying to work in Abu Dhabi. How long is this process? I started this in August 2020. Not sure if I should just move on or hold out.


You may get some more constructive feedback if you give some context and a bit more information about the job and company if you can ? 
To give you an idea I moved internally with my company without the covid complications and my move took almost 6 months from start to finish.


----------

